# Homax, Trim-Tex & Fiba Fuse for the 1st time.



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello Folks, 

Tomorrow i am starting a small basement, and for the first time, i am gonna try trim-tex beads, and the homax banjo ( $43 from the states coz here in Canada its $ 107 + tax!!! ) and fibafuse since i found it in lowes ( new here ) ! and none but them carry it in here, and its 25 minutes driving to get there ! Im not gonna put the fibafuse in the banjo though.

wish me success and advises are appreciated :thumbsup: .


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Tomorrow i am starting a small basement, and for the first time, i am gonna try trim-tex beads, and the homax banjo ( $43 from the states coz here in Canada its $ 107 + tax!!! ) and fibafuse since i found it in lowes ( new here ) ! and none but them carry it in here, and its 25 minutes driving to get there ! Im not gonna put the fibafuse in the banjo though.
> 
> wish me success and advises are appreciated :thumbsup: .


Fibafuse is awesome only thing id worry about is corners u need a dull edged knife or a corner roller will do good to. I just used it to skim old plaster walls and I kept cutting into the corners with my knife.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Tomorrow i am starting a small basement, and for the first time, i am gonna try trim-tex beads, and the homax banjo ( $43 from the states coz here in Canada its $ 107 + tax!!! ) and fibafuse since i found it in lowes ( new here ) ! and none but them carry it in here, and its 25 minutes driving to get there ! Im not gonna put the fibafuse in the banjo though.
> 
> wish me success and advises are appreciated :thumbsup: .


The Homax works well with fibafuse. I made a modification so as the wheels don't damage the tape.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Thx for the tip corey, im gonna use paper for corners and maybe most the area to get the hang of the homax, i use the banjo always but this one is feather )

Gazman thats great homax should reward you for this ! You inspired them.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Don't like my chances Bob, but if it helps you or another member that is good enough.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Mates... 

The homax is wonderful, very light, easy to work with and one of the best things, easy to clean !! Im falling in love with it, im getting another 2. 

The Trim tex beads are the best beads ever and from this day im only gonna use trim tex beads. Prettyful. 

I didnt try the fibafuse :\


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Is it rude to say we told you so?


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

My babe ..
:thumbup:


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

gazman said:


> Is it rude to say we told you so?



Told me? Who? LoL


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

The homax is a sweet little runner. If you hand tape then you need to spend $40 and get a homax. It is very very simple to learn and is a bit easier on you than a regular banjo. I enjoy the fact that it doesn't have a cutter and zips along with the wheels. I like having the knife in my hand to cut and wipe as needed.


----------

